

Some harsh realities of being an entrepreneur - RiderOfGiraffes
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/startups/the-11-harsh-realities-of-being-an-entrepreneur/

======
zb
_This post originally appeared at OnStartups, where all my writing appears
exclusively._

You know you're old when: you still remember when the term "exclusive"
actually meant something.

Edit: on closer inspection, this version is actually truncated, so he sort-of
has a point.

------
ljlolel
Full article link: [http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/17741/The-11-Harsh-
Real...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/17741/The-11-Harsh-Realities-Of-
Being-An-Entrepreneur.aspx)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Indeed - sorry - didn't think to do that. _Mea Culpa_

------
revorad
OT: Jason, the top navigation panel's CSS on your blog seems messed up (in
both Firefox and Chrome) : <http://skitch.com/hrishimittal/rabki/jlb>

It's nothing major, but people might start doubting the publication revolution
you're bringing on :-P

~~~
auston
His custom fonts are not loading... potential typekit fail.

------
vannevar
He forgot one:

Even if you work hard, have lots of promising ideas, and are very persistent,
the odds are still against you (at least in terms having a big payoff that
frees you from ever having to work again). But you will probably make a living
for yourself and have lots of interesting experiences, and that's worth
something.

------
notJim
This is a tangent, but the giant fixed black header on that site is awful. It
covers the text, and the giant navigation links extend beyond the header even,
distracting even more from the content.

What bothers me most about it is that it consists of navigation links and a
search box-- elements that are meant to _take me away_ from what I'm currently
trying to read. If you're going to go the effort of writing things you want me
to read, why would you then shove something in my face that distracts me and
tries to pull me away from it.

/rant--sorry.

------
Herwig
If you can't handle the harsh realities than you are not ready to be an
entrepreneur. It's the ability of an entrepreneur to not quit when things are
down, to inspire others that are ready to give up, and to continue to lead
through times of failure and success.

------
Sukotto
I'd find the article more pleasant to read if your "continue reading" link
jumped to the same part of the article on the other site. It's annoying having
to scroll around looking for the place to start reading

